# how strong is the roof?



## Labitman (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it possible to stand on the roof of a coachbuilt MH? I've seen a pro cleaner on a site doing this to clean the roof but stop short of trying it myself!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think our Kontiki is designed to take a 13 stone person but not at the very front (over cab). I suspect it will take much more but thats what they advise. Ive never been up there, just send the wife up to clean the snow off the dome in the winter.


----------



## Labitman (Aug 2, 2010)

Now thats a good idea, wifey is lighter than me.
Thanks


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*how strong is the roof*

Be careful if you go up there. They can get very slippery when they are wet.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It is possible but proceed with care,obviously keep away from the overcab and tread carefully and be as light footed as possible especially around the skylights.

I haven't heard of the 13 stone person recommendation but at one dealership I did see 3 blokes on the roof of a coachbuilt simultaneously


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I do go on the roof of ours but must confess I only lay down carefully to spread the weight and reach in far enough to clean from either side. Don,t think I would risk walking on it although I do know many do. 
Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I asked the guy who did our hab service and the service manager at my warranty garage and they both stated that on our low profile the roof has to be the same spec as the floor and even me at an agile 17st :lol: could walk on the roof but be careful around the roof lights.

Hope that helps

:wink:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I go on the roof of mine - usually on all fours as I don't like heights! If it was intended that I shouldn't then I don't think that Autotrail would have fitted a ladder to the rear of the van.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The roof is the best place to be for sunbathing :lol: 

Some roofs you can walk on and some you cannot; the rear ladder and metal guard rails may offer a clue but keep off the glass bits, they can cut your feet and stop the batteries charging. The clear plastic bits are called Heki's and should not be walked on, they may be slippery!
Alan


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I always get on ours to clean it, even when I was over 20st 8O . At a show once, there were three blokes on my roof at the same time-another 8O 

Steve


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I suspect that a lot depends on the build quality of any particular van. Avoid kneeling on them though without a spreader as knees concentrate a lot more weight to a small area than your feet do.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You can go on the roof but there are a few things to beware of, if you search through the forum you will see that this subject has been well covered.


----------



## Labitman (Aug 2, 2010)

This was my first post and I'm amazed how many replies and how quickly they came. Thanks a lot folks I think my question has been answered well and truly.
 http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/smile.gif


----------

